# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  A ekziston Triniteti?

## mesues

ftoj ne diskutim besimtaret e krishtere ne lidhje me kete ceshtje shume te perfolur

----------


## Shpresmiri

Sa për fillim disa fjalë rreth të vërtetës së fesë mbi Trinitetin e Zotit në përgjithësi.

Rrëfimi qendror i fesë së krishterë është: Ne besojmë në një Zot të vetëm. Ka rëndësi themelore të shquash unicitetin e Zotit në Kristianizëm, sepse çdo shpjegim ose teologji e natyrës trinore të Zotit, që do të tentonte të mohojë unicitetin e Tij, nuk mund të merret parasysh, si një shprehje e vërtetë e fesë së krishtere. 
Në historinë e Krishtërimit, disa vetë ose grupe kanë mbajtur një qëndrim që e mohon unicitetin e Zotit dhe kanë mbritur deri tek pohimi i tre zotave. Në çdo rast këto mendime janë kritikuar nga kishat e krishtera si të papranueshme me mësimin e vërtetë të krishterë.
Në gjuhën e popullit, disa shprehje të të krishterëve, të bëjnë të mendosh për triteizmin praktik. Ka raste, personash të krishterë, që kur flasin ose shkruajnë, të japin përshtypjen se të krishterët adhurojnë tre zota. Sidoqoftë, këto shprehje janë kundërshtuar gjithmonë prej krerëve të kishës së krishtere dhe teologëve, si të gabuara.
Megjithëse në kohën e Muhametit, kishte shumë të krishterë në Arabinë e Madhe, në krahinën e Mekes (Hijaz) ishin të paktë. Meka, duke qenë faltorja e besimit pagan, në kohën e Jahiliyya-s, kundërshtoi përhapjen e mendimeve të Krishtërimit. Të krishterët dhe paganët që ndodheshin në Hijaz, duket se nuk kishin marrë mësime të rregullta për fenë e krishterë.
Në atë kohë skishte shkolla ose institute për mësimin e fesë së krishterë dhe Shkrimet e krishtera ende sishin përkthyer në arabisht. Kështu njohja e vërtetë e mësimit të krishterë, duket se ishte vetëm në hapat e para.
Sdo të ishte keq të përmendim edhe një gjë. Megjithëse fiset e ndryshme arabe u jepnin emra të ndryshëm hyjnive të veta pagane, ata njësuan Allah-un, Zotin e Madh, me Atin, Marinë si Nëna e madhe dhe Krishtin si Zotin, bir i lindur fizikisht, prej Allahut dhe Marisë. (Duket se ky pranim për të vërtetën gojëdhanore pagane, u pranua me lehtësi prej Arabëve të krishterë të kthyer, që ishin mësuar, mos më keq, në fenë e krishtere). Ky është një shtrembërim i fesë së krishtere, dhe teologët e krishterë më me autoritet e dënuan. Edhe Kurani e dënon këtë besim, si të padenjë për natyrën hyjnore. Të krishterët janë dakort me mësimin e Kuranit, se Zoti qëndron shumë më lart se fakti që të lindë një djalë, apo Maria e Jezusi janë zota që i shtohen Allahut, ose Allahu është njëri prej tre zotave. Kurani, pra, e dënonte mësimin pagan, gjysëm të kristianizuar, që gjëndej atëherë në Hijaz, një besim që as kishat e krishtera nuk e pranojnë.

Zoti ju ndriçoftë mendjen e zemrën!

----------


## Danieli

Shpresemir, doja te te beja nje verejtje, kur thoni se ne Hixhaz kishte te krishter porse keta ishin te paket. Ne fakt edhe fjala e "e paket" nuk mjafton, pasi ta te cilet ndodheshin ne Mekke dhe vetquheshin si krishter nuk beheshin as sa gishtat e njeres dore, per me teper qe thuhet se kur Muhammedi u shpall profet, ata kishin vdekur te tere.

----------


## Anton

Mesues ,

a te pyes per dicka?

Si e mendon ti se do te mund te provohej triniteti?

----------


## fisnik2002

shpresmir

ju falenderoj per mundimin.
Do te nderhyja ne disa gjera.
Kur ka ardhur Muhammedi si Profet te krishteret nuk figuronin.Njerezit ne ate kohe nuk adhuronin Isain,nen e tij,por adhuronin idhujt,te cilat i kishin perpunuar ata vet.Ata kishin nje gje qe sot te krishteret eshte e dyshimt.Ata e pranonin All-llahun si Krijus,Zot i gjitheshkaje,e cila, te krishteret eshte shume e dyshimt,ku ka shume per tu diskutuar.

Une e kuptoj ate qe ju doni te thoni,por ju duhet te shpreheni edhe me  konkret,duhet te perdorni autoritetin e vertet te njeriut para Krijusit te tij.Duhet ti jepni hakun ketij Krijusi edhe me shume.Ku dihet ju te krishteret keni ber shume gafa ne kete drejtim.
Triniteti te tekrishteret eshte verbimi me i madh ne te gjithe shoqerin kristiane.Ajo ka ren viktim e viruseve çifute.Kjo nuk mbaron ketu per te krishteret .

shpresmire
ju duhet te kuptoni ne ate qe thoni,nuk do deshiroja qe ajo,thenia juaj,te jet thjesht nje moment.Do doja qe ajo te ishte nje ndryshim i plot per te e verteta.Ju e keni kete zgjuarsi,keni mundesi qe ta kryeni,te shkeputeni nga ajo qe ju e mohoni. 
Adhurimi i nje Zoti te vetem eshte detyra e çdo krijese,e cila mendon e llogjikon.
I lutem All-llahut qe ta hapi zemren per te kjo e vertet e ti japish Atij,All-llahut hakun ne adhurim.

Nuk ka zot tjeter veç All-llahut dhese All-llahu eshte nje e i pa shok.Ai meritn qe te adhurohet.
Me kete ka ardhur Muhamedi dhe te gjithe profetet e tjere para tij.
Drejtimi eshte nje.
Adhurimi eshte nje.
Feja eshte nje.

faleminderit

----------


## Shpresmiri

Bibla nuk përdor asnjëherë fjalën trini. Përdorimi i parë që mbahet mënd në fenë e krishterë, vjen prej Teofilit të Antiokisë, në vitin 180. Sidoqoftë, themelin për kuptimin e  Trinisë, mund ta gjejmë në Testamentin e Ri, ku shprehja më e qartë është formula e pagëzimit e Ungjillit të Mateut: Pagëzoni në emër të Atit, e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjtë.
Përsa i përket Zotit, Testamenti i Ri përdor fjalën greke "ho theos" (Zoti). Kjo fjalë tregon Zotin e përjetshëm, krijuesin që e mban gjallë jetën, Zotnija më i lartë. "Ho theos" tregon gjithmonë Zotin e Abramit, të Isakut, të Jakobit, Zoti i Moisiut dhe Profetëve. Në Bibël, as Krishti, as Shpirti Shenjtë sjanë thirrur "ho theos".
Autorët biblikë e thërrasin Zotin At, fjalë kjo që është e trashëguar prej Judaizmit. Siç u tha më sipër, Jezusi i mësoi dishepjut të luten Ati ynë që je në qiell, duke i dhënë kësaj fjale një tingull të afërm, familjar (Abba). Jezusi ju thotë se po kthehem te Ati im, te Ati juaj, pranë Zotit tuaj.
Megjithatë, letrat e Testamentit të Ri, pohojnë një lidhje të veçantë midis Jezusit dhe Zotit, Atit. Siç e kemi parë, Gjoni flet për Fjalën e amshuar të Zotit, që mishërohet dhe qëndron mes nesh, në personin e Jezusit (Gjn 1,1). Pali përdor të tillë shprehje: Zoti ishte në Krishtin. Në një vend tjetër Pali thotë se Mirësia e Zotit dhe dashuria e tij për njerëzit u zbuluan tek Jezusi (Titi 3,4).
Në Ungjillin e Gjonit, Jezusi thotë: Unë e Ati jemi një gjë e vetme. Mendimi është për bashkim dashurie e veprimi të ngushtë e të veçantë. Jezusi kryen pikë për pikë vullnetin e Atit. Çdo gjë që Jezusi njeh dhe që mëson më është dhënë prej atit tim. Dhe shton: Ati është më i madh se unë.
Për të kuptuar natyrën e lidhjes midis Jezusit dhe Zotit, mund të na ndihmojnë mendimet e hulu-it (shkretëtirë) dhe të ittihad-es (bashkimi) për të cilin flasin shkrimtarët Sufi. Megjithëse pjesa më e madhe e Myslimanëve nuk i pranojnë këto mendime si autentike të traditës Islamike, janë këto fjalë që autorët arabo-të krishterë të Mesjetës, i përdornin për të përshkruar lidhjen midis Jezusit dhe Atit.
Prej këtyre lidhjeve të veçanta me Zotin, Jezusi thirret Biri i Zotit. Ky titull sështë përdorur kurrë në kuptimin e një breznie fizike. Mendimi se Zoti mundet të bëjë fëmijë, është e neveritshme si për të krishterin si për myslimanin. Në një vepër biblike, të përhapur shumë në të krishterët, J. McKenzie thotë: Titulli Biri i Zotit është një mjet për kishën më të hershme për të shprehur besimin e vet për karakterin plotësisht të veçantë të Jezusit. Prej kësaj lidhje të posaçme, të krishterët besojnë se Zoti lidhet me njerëzimin nëpërmjet Jezusit. Jezusi është Shërbëtori i Tij, lajmëtari i Tij. Ka marrë prej Atit njohjen dhe forcën për të gjykuar dhe dhuruar jetën. Ai është i vetmi ndërmjetës midis Zotit e njerëzve, dhe veprimet e tij kanë një fuqi shpëtuese të posaçme.
Librat e Testamentit të Ri, përmendin shpesh Shpirtin Shenjtë si Shpirtin e Zotit. Mendimi i krishterë për Shpirtin Shenjtë ndryshon prej atij të Islamizmit. Në Shkrimet e Shenjta dhe në traditën e krishterë, Shpirti Shenjtë nuk njësohet me Engjëllin Gabriel. Shpirti nuk është një qënie e krijueshme dhe e ndryshme prej Zotit, por Zoti vetë si Ai jeton e vepron në zemrat e njerëzve dhe në krijimin e përbotshëm. Shpirti është pranie e fuqishme e Zotit, që buron e zhvillohet brenda vetes e që vepron në botë. Jezusi u përftua prej fuqisë së Shpirtit dhe u çua prej Shpirtit në shkretëtirë. Ungjijtë na tregojnë se si në fillim të punës së tij profetike Shpirti zbriti mbi Krishtin në formën e një pëllumbi.
Shpirti i prin dhe e mëson bashkësinë e krishtere. Ai zbulon misteret e Zotit dhe frymëzon Shkrimet. Në librat e Testamentit të Ri, thirret Ngushëlluesi, Shpirti i Urtisë, i fesë, i guximit, i dashurisë, i gëzimit.

----------


## mesues

Tashme eshte e qarte dhe nga shpjegimi i mesiperm qe nuk ka tre zota por vetem nje te vetem .
Termi trinitet eshte thjeshte nje shpikje njerezore qe ka ndodhur ne shekullin e dyte te eres sone,dhe nuk ka asnje baze biblike.
Ne koncept triniteti ka kuptimin ''nje substance e nje lloji te vetem qe perben tre persona''.Megjithate ,ky koncept eshte shume i gabuar sepse ne radhe te pare nuk ka snje prove biblike qe ta provoje.
Madje ,bibla provon qe ATI eshte me i madh se BIRI .Kur u pyet nga dishepujt e tij se kur do te vinte dita e harmagedonit, Jezui u pergjigj se ate ''nuk e di as une as engjejt e qiellit ,por vetem ATI''.  Mjafton vetem ky pohim per te kuptuar qe perendia nuk eshte trinitet,por eshte nje i vetem. Cdo njeri qe mundohet te provoje te kunderten ,nuk ben gje tjeter vecse humb kohen,nje kohe te vlefshme qe nderkohe mund t'ja kushtonte kerkimit te se vertetes ne lidhje me te ardhmen qe pret njerezimin

----------


## berat96

Fjala trinitet pershkruan nje koncept. Pavaresisht se fjala trinitet nuk ndodhet ne Bibel, kjo nuk do te thote qe koncepti qe pershkruhet nga kjo fjale nuk gjendet ne Bibel.

Ati, Biri dhe Fryma e Shenjte jane NJE.  

Kjo nuk eshte doktrine njerezore, e shpikur nga dikush per qellime te caktuara, por gjendet fare qarte ne Bibel.  Kushdo qe lexon Biblen me kujdes do ta kuptoje nje gje te tille.
Per ata besimtare te "krishtere" qe nuk adhurojne Jezusin, por e quajne ate njeri, engjell, kryengjell, apo dicka tjeter qe Ai nuk eshte do t'ju inkurajoja qe t'i luteshit Zotit per te kuptuar te verteten.  

Per te pare disa vargje Biblike per Jezusin dhe se kush Ai eshte ne te vertete, ju lutem lexoni temen Ati, Biri dhe Fryma e Shenjte.

Se fundi, per mesuesin dhe "besimtare" te tjere si puna e tij:
Me duket se jeni Deshmitare te Jehovahit. Do t'ju lutesha qe te tregonit besimin tuaj - besimi nuk duhet mbajtur i fshehte, apo personal.

Per te gjithe te tjeret, Deshmitaret e Jehovahit nuk jane aspak te krishtere, dhe aspak deshmitare te Zotit. Jane nje kult i krijuar nga Russell e Rutherford ne vitet 1900 e ca. 

Dhe njehere: Ati, Biri dhe Fryma e Shenjte jane NJE. Per disa vargje ne lidhje me Jezusin, lexoni tek Ati, Biri dhe Fryma e Shenjte. Se shpejti do perpiqem te shkruaj ne lidhje me Frymen e Shenjte.

----------


## Shpresmiri

Po, berat96, ashtu është!

Testamenti i Ri, megjithëse nuk e përdor fjalën trini, flet për Zotin i quajtur Ati, për lajmin e Zotit që bëhet mish e qëndron tek Jezusi, për praninë e Zotit të fuqishëm e veprues brenda vetes, i quajtur Shpirti. Breznitë e njëpasnjëshme të të krishterëve, kanë menduar mbi atë që na mësojnë Shkrimet dhe kanë përdorur fjalët e kategoritë e veta, për të arritur një kuptim më të mirë për atë që është mësuar në Bibël.
Gjatë historisë së Kishave të krishtera, të krishterët e kanë parë natyrën treshe të Zotit si një mister, që prek brendinë e vërtetë, natyrën e Zotit. Duke qenë kështu, ajo nuk mund të shprehet në asnjë formulë njerëzore. Shkrimtarë të krishterë, teologë, mistikë, prijësa, janë përpjekur që ti përdorin të dhënat e Testamentit të Ri për tu afruar në një kuptim të përafërt me natyrën e Zotit. Megjithatë, edhe pasi veprojnë kështu, kuptojnë se përpjekjet e tyre kanë qenë të pamjaftueshme.
Në çdo epokë, mendimtarët e krishterë, kanë bërë të pamundurën që të merren me mendimet e sistemet filozofike të kohës së tyre, me qëllim që të shprehin misterin e Zotit të vetëm, por në tre persona. Koncilet e Kishës së Papës, na kanë mësuar se disa formulime të veçanta, janë të gabuara, pa i vënë kufi formulimeve të mësimit të krishterë autentik, me deklaratat e tyre.
Pasi të krishterët besojnë se kisha udhëhiqet gjithmonë prej Shpirtit Shenjtë të Zotit, ne besojmë se kuptimi jonë për misterin e Trinisë rritet vazhdimisht e zhvillohet me Papët, Koncilet, teologët e mistikët duke dhënë të gjithë ndihmën e tyre me vëzhgime të reja. Koncilet e para të krerëve të Kishës (Nicea, Efezi, Kalcedoni e Konstantinopoli) përcaktuan një Zot të vetëm në tre hipostaze. Fjala greke hipostaz mund të përkthehet si një mënyrë qëndrese. Tri hipostazet e Zotit janë kështu tri rrugë ose tri mënyra qënjeje e veprimi të Zotit.
Fjala hipostaz, u përkthye në arabisht nga shkrimtarët arabo-të krishterë në sifah (karakteristikë, paraqitje) ose ugnum (e marrë nga fjala greke gnome që dmth. formë). Po e njëjta fjalë u kthye në latinisht, si person që do të thotë maskë, ose mënyrë të qeni. Sidoqoftë, në gjuhët moderne, person nuk ka marrë kuptimin e një mënyre të qëni, veprimi, por na çon tek një individ i dalluar, autonom dhe një qënie e pavarur, që ka intelektin e vet të veçantë, me një vullnet të vetin dhe me përgjegjësinë e vet morale.
Kështu sot, kur të krishterët flasin për Një Zot të vetëm në tre persona, mund të kuptohet gabimisht se të krishterët besojnë në një Zot që përbëhet prej tre vetësh apo tre personash, një lloj komuniteti tresh. Nuk është ky mësimi i drejtë krishterë, nuk është ky qëndrimi i Koncileve të para të Kishës.

----------


## mesues

I

----------


## i krishteri

Dua qe te le fjalen e Perendise qe te flase per kete gje:
TRINITETI 
1- zanafilla 1:26, 3:22, Mateu 3:16-17, 28:19, 1korintasve 12:3-6,2korintasve13:13(edhe pse deshmimtaret e Jehovait e kane ndryshuar kete varge por ai mbetet ne origjinalin siç e ka shkruajtur pali), gjoni 14:23,veprat 7:55-56, galatasve 4:4-6, 1pietri1:2, etj.

JEZUSI ZOTI EDHE PERENDI 

2- PSALMI 24:7-10, 1korintasve2:8, jakobi2:1, isaia 44:6, apokalipsi 1:17,isaia 48:12-16, apokalipsi22:13(Jezusi perserit te njejtat fjale qe perserit Perendia), gjoni 1:1-5, filipianet 2:5-11,
joeli2:32,veprat2:21, 1korintasit 1:2, veprat 16:31, romaket 10:8-13,hebrenjte 1:8,10-12,isaia 9:5, tito2:13, romaket9:5, 1gjoni5:20, 1korintasve4:5, 2korintasve 5.10, 2timoteu 4:1, ligji i perterire 10:17, apokalipsi 17:14, 1samueli2:2, veprat3:14, veprat 10:36, romaket 10:11-13, isaia 40:28, kolosianet1:16, hebrenjte 1:2, kolosianet 2:9, hebrenjte 1:3 etj. etj. kam edhe shume te tjera por nuk e di nqs mund ti lexoni(ju keshilloj ti shenoni edhe ti lexoni me ngeh)

SHPIRTI I SHENJTE 

3- HEBRENJTE 3:7-9, 2PIETRI1:21, veprat 28:25, veprat 7:51, luka 2:26-29, veprat 4:23-25;veprat 1:16,20, veprat 5:3-4, hebrenjte 9:14, romaket 15:19, jobi33:4, etj etj.edhe per frymen e shenjte kam shume por mendoj se per kesaj radhe mjaftojne!

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

nje here nje katolik po ecte neper bregun e detit edhe po mendohej se si mund ta zgjithte ose ta shqyrtonte me mendje faktin e trinitetin edhe duke ecur takon nje femije qe kishte hapur nje grope edhe po kerkonte qe te hidhte te gjithe detin ne ate grope qe kishte hapur. e Pyet rrituri ç'fare po bene, ai i pergjigjet ja po hedh detin ne kete grope, i rrituri filloj te qeshe me hironi edhe ti thote a ka mundesi qe i gjithe deti te hyje ne kete grope qe ke hapur? Femija i pergjigjet, mire po te bej edhe une nje pyetje a eshte e mundur qe Perendine kq te madhe ta futesh ne mendjen tede kaq te vogel? Atehere e kuptoj qe kishte gabuar qe perndia nuk llogjikohet por besohet!

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Te dashur miq une ju kerkoj ndjese qe e zgjata por mendoj se keto rreshta qe ju lash (po ti lexoni), tju hapin syte sepse fjala e Perendise e ka shpiegimin e triniteti edhe eshte shume i thjeshte. Nuk duhet te beshe shkolle por duhet te besosh!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje: 

Zoti ju dhente frymen e vet per te kuptuar

Ne dashurine e Zotit Jezus ju le edhe ju pershende
 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## berat96

Mesues,

Krishti ka thene qe te mos gjykojme.  Por kjo s'do te thote qe kur dikush shpall nje mesim te gabuar te rrime ne heshtje.   Eshte detyra e cdo besimtari qe te korrigjoje nje mesim te gabuar.

Nje mesues i mire, i korrigjon nxenesit kur bejne gabime, dhe aq me teper kur keto gabime kane te bejne me ceshtje kaq te rendesishme si Jezusi.

Une nuk e di se cfare ti beson personalisht. Me aq sa kam lexuar kam kuptuar se je anetar/simpatizues  i organizates Deshmitaret e Jehovahit, pasi te gjithe Deshmitaret e Jehovahit qe kam ndeshur kane te njejtin stil te menduari, sic diktohet nga revistat Watchtower (Kulla e Rojes) dhe Awake (Zgjohuni).

Deshmitaret e Jehovahit jane nje kult sepse transformojne karakterin e vertete te Krishtit dhe te Frymes se Shenjte duke hedhur poshte se cfare thuhet ne Bibel.  Eshte detyra e cdo besimtari te keshilloje njerezit per mesime te gabuara.

----------


## deshmuesi

Me lejoni qe shkurtimisht tju sjell dy vargje te cituara nga Zoti Jezus.
   Tek Mateu7:1:
 Jezusi thote:
       " Mos gjykoni qe te mos gjykoheni"
  Tek Gjoni:7:24: Jezusi thote:
      " Mos gjykoni simbas pamjes se jashtme, por gjykoni 
    simbas drejtesise."
 Ketu kemi dy vargje te thena nga vete Zoti yne Jezus Krisht.   Tek Mateu , Jezusi na urdheron qe te mos gjykojme , sepse do te gjykohemi. Cfare do te tregoje Jezusi nepermejt ketij vargu? 
 Shume njeres, bile dhe te krishtere ,shpeshhere kete varg e perdorin si nje "mburoje" per te evituar gabimet dhe problemet e tyre,  duke e vene kete varg te Jezusit , si nje barrjere ne menyre qe te evitojne gjykimin e ceshtjes ne fjale. Valle Jezusi me ane te ketij vargu ka per qellim qe , te krishteret duhet te jene "sy leshte" dhe duhet te mos gjykojne ndaj nje problemi apo faji? Jo, Kjo nuk eshte aspak e vertete.  Kur Jezusi thote : Mos gjykoni, ka parasysh qe askush nuk ka te drejte qe te beje gjyqin e Perendise tek njeriu.  Psh:  Askush nuk mund ti thote vellajt te tij Raka(Budalla), askush nuk mund ti thote tjetrit : Ti do te shkosh ne Ferr, askush nuk mund ti thote tjetrit : Satan . Pra ky lloj gjykimi i perket vetem Perendise , sepse ai di fundin dhe fillimin e cdo gjeje. Pra atij i takon Gjyqi. Le te shohim nje shembull. 
 Kur Krishti u kryqezua ne kryq, bashke me te ishin dhe dy kriminele. Me lejoni qe tju dretjoj nje pyetje:
 Kush prej njerezve , pervec Jezusit e dinte se njeri prej krimineleve do te shpetohej  dhe do te shkonte ne parajse?  Askush. Vetem Zoti Perendi e dinte se krimineli i kryqezuar ne kryq , ne agoine e tij do te pranonte Jezus Krishtin per shpetimtar te jetes se tij. Pra ky gjykim i takon vetem Perendise.  Pikerisht kete gje naj zbulon Jezusi tek ungjilli pas Gjonit:7:24. Ai thote  :egjiptiane: jykoni vetem sipas se vertetes , cdo gjykim jashte ketij fakti denon veteveten. Kush eshte e vertea? Jezus Krishti.  Pra nese gjykoni, te gjykoni me drejtesi Perendie. Nese vellai juaj shkon ne mekat, duhet ta gjykosh veprimin e tij  simbas drjetesise. Nese kundershtari yt blasfemon ose te perndjek , gjykoje simbas drejtesise. Nese dikush sjell doktrine te gabuar dhe jo fjalen e Perendise, gjyko simbas drjetesise, dhe drejtesia eshte Jezusi 1korinth:1:30:  Dhe te gjykosh simbas drejtesise do te thote te besh dashurine e Krishtit.  Nese dikush ecen ne doktrine te gabuar , gjykoje simbas drejtesise, nese dikush meson nje mesim te gabuar, gjykoje simbas drjetesise. Pra gjithshka te nxjer vetem tek Krishti. 
 Nese ju i nderuar Mesues , pretendoni se askush nuk ka te drejte qe tu gjykoje per besimin tend , kjo eshte e vertete, une skam te drejte qe te bej gjyqin e Perendise ne ty, kete te drejte e ka vetem Krishti, i cili do ta gjykoje boten me drejtesi. Por, une kam te drejte te gjykoj me drejtesi Perendie cdo gje  , cdo doktrine apo mesim. Ja se si thote Apostulli Pal tek 1kor:2:15:
    " Por njeriu qe eshte frymor, gjykon cdo gje dhe vete nuk eshte i gjykuar nga asnjeri."
 Pra njeriu frymor, dmth, besimtari, ka te drejte te gjykoje cdo gje, pervec gjyqit te Perendise, dhe Pali thote se ky njeri frymor nuk eshte i gjykuar nga askush. 
 Dhe ju i nderuar mesues, nuk ka te drejte qe tju gjykoje askush , per besimin qe ndjek, kete te drejt e ka vetem Perendia, por cdo besimtar ka te drejte qe te gjykoje doktrinene apo mesimin qe ti perhap, dhe kete gykim te beje gjithmone simbas drejtesise, (Krishtit)."
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## Seminarist

Sot qe u regjistrova ne forum dhe jam pushim,m'ka hyp i qejf me shkrujt,qe s'po edi dhe vete.
Nuk po kuptoj,se ku qendron problemi.Tek ajo se termi Trini nuk ekziston ne Bibel,apo nese Perendia eshte Trini ose jo?Padyshim qe ky eshte konkluzioni,ku duan te dalin Jehova Witnesses.
1)Arsyeja pse ky term nuk eshte ne Bibel nuk nenkupton mosekzistncen e Trinise,por ka te beje direkt me problemin kryesor,qe solli protestantizmin dhe me vone devijime fantastike teologjike dhe ringjallje herezish te vjetra si ajoe deshmitareve te Jehovait me Ariusin e Aleksandrise,Mormoneve me ato gnostike,madje dhe vete islamizmi eshte pare si nje herezi e krishtere.Ky problem qendronne menyren se si e shikojme ne Shkrimin e shenjte,Testamentin e Ri.
Kisha Orthodokse,mesa di une dhe Katolicizmi,ka per baze te zbuleses hyjnore jo thjesht nje liber,por nje Person,Jisu Krishtin.Ky eshte burimi i doktrines sone dhe kjo doktrine eshte nje Zbulese nga Zoti i misheruar dhe vec se pranohet sic eshte nuk diskutohet.Krishti nuk erdhi me misionin te sjelle nje liber tjeter(sic muslimanet e paraqesin,por edhe protestanet praktikisht e trajtojne),ku saktesia doktrinore do te varej nga interpretimi i sakte i ketij libri.Kete ju do ta vereni dhe ne Ungjill,ku asnjehere Ai nuk permend rendesine e te shkruarit te thenieve te tij.Krishti mes te tjerash erdhi qe te krijoje njeriun sipas modelit te krijuar nga vete Ai dmth te rigjeneroje dhe ringreje racen njerezore nga renia e pesuar nga Adhami.Per kete Ai krijoi dhe nje Kishe(Trupi i Tij),qe edhe dyert e ferrit nuk do ta mundenin dot,qe do te mbante,ruante dhe soste vepren e tij shpetimtare deri ne fundin e koherave.Kjo Kishe me "mendjen" dhe Shpirtin e Krishtit kur e pa te nevojshme i hodhi ne leter theniet kryesore te Tij,me pas i grumulloi dhe formoi nje Liber me to(Testamentin e Ri).Per kete u deshen afro 300-vjet o te nderuarit e mi.Pergjate ketyre 300 viteve besa ishte e gjalle dhe konform me ato qe ju lexoni sot ne ungjill.Kjo per shkak te tradites gojore dhe te shkruar dhe krijimi dhe kanonizimi i Testamentit te Ri nuk eshte vecse nje konfirmim i asaj bese dhe tradite ndryshe nuk do te ishte krijuar.Ajo Bese dhe Tradite nga ku Bibla erdhi dhe te cilat edhe konfirmon eshte pa asnje ndryshim ruajtur nga Kisha e shenjte Orthodhokse.
Per kete arsye Testamenti i ri nuk mund te permbaje cdo detaj doktrinor dhe se ka as per qellim.Lexoni fundin e Ungjillit sipas shen Joanit,ku thote se te gjitha ketou shkruajten qe ju te besoni se Krishti eshte Bir i Perendise-dhe se jo te gjitha ato qe Ai beri mund te shkruhen.Kjo bese dhene Trupit te Tij(qe dhe dyert e ferrit nuk e mundin,korruptojne dot or muslimane)shpall misterin hyjnor enje Perendie ne Tre Persona.Kjo e Vertete dhene trupit te Tij eshte e mjaftueshme per besim dhe nese e Verteta e shkruar se pershkruan ne detaj.
2)Shenimet nga Shkrimi i Senjte qe jane dhene ne artikuj te mesiperm per Trinine jane te mjaftueshme.
Pershendes te gjithe ju me respekt.

----------


## i krishteri

Dua te dij nje gje klod une vertet e lexoj bible e kam pranuar Zotin ne jeten time para 8vjetesh edhe e jetoj çdo dite me leximin e fjales se tij edhe me lutje(qe eshte detyra e nje te krishteri). Jam protestant ungjillor edhe nje kam kuptuar, s'eshte e bukur imponimi(influencimi) siç bejne deshmimtaret e Jehovahit ose edhe fete tradicionale katolike edhe ortodokse mbifene. po shpiegohem me qarte: ne fene  qe permenda ne fillim duhet te beshe studimet e feseose njohurite  nga ana e asaj fese qe ndjek edhe me pas mund te lexosh biblen edhe pse kjo eshte e gabuar behet njelloj!!!

Une nuk e kam pranuar Zotin ne nje vend ku ne fillim me kane bere koken dhalle edhe pastaj jam bindur, por duke lexuar thjesht biblen edhe duke filluar te lutesha per esapin tim pa ditur se kujt feje i perkisja edhe nuk me interesonte fjala fe edhe pse do te thote shkenza mbi Zotin, per mua ishte nje fjale qe kishte shtremberuar fjalen e Perendise se gjithepushtetshem! isha vertet myslyman edhe nuk me foli asnje per krishtin veçse motra ime qe dinte sa dija uneedhe filluam ta lexonim edhe perendia na udhezoj ate qe te benim me ane te lutjeve!!!

nje nuk behet i krishtere se ndjek nje fe por po te pranoj ne Zemren e vet Jezusin si Zoti edhe shpetimtarin e vet edhe ne funde te beje nje eksperience me te(duke lexuar fjalen e tij edhe duke u lutur per ate qe lexon) i gjejme keto ne veprat16:31, romaket10:7-13 joshua(Jozueu) 1:8-9, 1thesalonikasve ose 1selanikasve 5:16:23!!!


Une nuk flas nga cetja ime por le frymen e shenjte qe te fjase nepermjet fjales ne Zemrat e njerezve!!!


Zoti ju dhente gjithçka qe ju nevojitet... ah desh e harrova une besoj ne trinitetin edhe kam dhene disa rreshta qe kush nuk beson fjala e perendise do ti flase edhe jo une!!!

----------


## Seminarist

I krishtere nuk e di a me kuptove qarte:Ne disa shkrime te mesiperme,ku ti replikon me Trinity,ne mos gaboj,ti permend disa here ortodoksit dhe katoliket,si shkaktare te asaj qe njerezit blasfemojne Biblen sot dhe se madje ne edhe e paskemi cenuar ate.Une e respektoj situaten shpirterore ku ti je dhe ato cka ti flet ne pergjithesi,por nuk mund ti leja ne heshtje ato pika qe permenda me lart.Perseri rezervohem karshi pjekurise me te cilen ti flet,por qe ti beson ne bibel dhe ne Krisht une te pergezoj.

----------


## deshmuesi

Mendoj se gjeja qe na bashkon dhe na ben bij  te Perendise , eshte vetem besimi tek Biri i Perendise Zoti Jezus Krisht. Fjala "Fe", ne gjuhen shqipe nuk ka shpesh here kuptimin e fjales se vertet ne greqisht. Ne greqisht kjo fjale ka nje kuptim  teper te rendesishem dhe konkret. Te qenit Fetar  simbas bibles do te thote: Te besosh tek Krishti, ta dorzosh veten tende ne dore te Krishtit, ta perzgjedhesh Perendine Jehovah si shkembin e Shpetimit, te ecesh me Krishtin , ti bindesh Krishtit, te punosh per Krishtin dhe te jesh i shenjte. 
 Nuk jemi te shpetuar nga qe i perkasim nje sekti te caktuar, nuk jemi te shmpetuar nga qe  kemi lindur ne nje familje ortodokse, katolike apo protestante.Shpetimi , thote bibla , vjen vetem me ane te besimit tek Krishti, pra vetem Jezusi eshte shpetuesi i atyre qe e therasin Emrin e tij me te vertete.
  Kisha e Krishtit eshte Trupi i tij, dhe ne trup ka lloj lloj organesh ku secila kryen funksoionin e vet, dhe kontribon simbas  punes ne te cilen Zoti e ka vendosur. Keshtu nepermejt ketij shembulli shikoni dhe sektet e ndryshme te krishtere, ku secili sekt kontrinbon simbas dhuntise qe Zoti i ka dhen. 
 Mos haroni dhe dicka tjeter: Kur Krishti te vije per here te dyte, Ai do te mare Kishen e tij , e cila ndodhet brenda kishes , sepse jo cdo njeri qe shkon ne kishe eshte nje i Krishter i vertete.
  Vargu me te cilin dua tju inkurajoj eshte  :e mira/e keqja: ateu:7:21-29:
 Krishti ju bekofte me dashurine dhe paqen etij.
 Deshmuesi i krishtit.

----------


## i krishteri

vertet gjeja qe na bashkon eshte krishti!!!

une nuk kam dashur kurre qe njerezit te beheshin ungjillore kur ju flisja(une jam ungjillor)por kam dashur qe njerezit te pranonin Jezusin ne jeten e tyre edhe nuk me pelqen qe nje fe pretendon qe njerezit te behen te asaj feje!

krishterimi nuk eshte fe por besim edhe pse fe do te thote shkenca e Zotit por nuk me pelqen feja sepse eshte sipas njeriut edhe e krijuar nga njeriu ndersa PERENDIA dha JEZUSIN qe te besohej d.m.th. besimi!!!

klod me fale n.q.s.u shpreha keq une nuk kam ndermend te shajne nje person por ta inkurajohi me ane te fjales se PERENDISE!!!

HALELUJA PERENDISE SONE TE LAVDISHEM!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mesues

F

----------


## Seminarist

Ore po c'jane keto perkthime more!!!!

"me prodhuan...."
"kur ende Ai se kishte SAJUAR..."


Po flet per ndonje uzine,punetoret e saj...?Po ketu e ka fillimin dhe menyra,se si Studentat filluan ta lexojne Biblen....

Vetem nje gje,a nuk u ngjan shume atyre,qe jo shume me vone,u mblodhen neper fabrika e uzina per te studiuar KAPITALIN?
Prandaj dhe djaloshi nga Austria i persekutonte,i ngjanin me idete cifute dhe komuniste.....nejse...po kaloj tek ato qe thua....

PYETJE-
A di ti te lexosh vargun ne kontekst?
A je i sigurte,se per cfare flitet aty?
A i referohet vargu direkt Krishtit?

Po a kundershton ky varg,qe si rreferohet direkt Krishtit,vargje te tjera,qe pohojne direkt perjetesine e Krishtit?

Kur ti shohesh keto pika,shpresoj se do ta kuptosh me mire...

KRISHTI MBRET DHE ZOT!

----------

